# Name this bird!



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

This little guy is hanging about my dad's cabin and there is some debate in what he is. Appears to be a juvenile. Any idea what he is? Sorry if pics aren't high quality...


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Ruffed grouse chick ?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Grebe? Is there water nearby?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

What county ? Any nearby hunt clubs that might release birds for shooting ?

L & O


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

U D said:


> Grebe? Is there water nearby?


Legs too far forward for a grebe. Young quail?

Steve


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

looks like a quail.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Look up Pharaoh quail and see if it matches. Kids raise them for projects and if they make it they are often released when they get big (a very relative term in this case!) FM


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Up in Lapeer, just off a little inland lake...


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Forest Meister said:


> Look up Pharaoh quail and see if it matches. Kids raise them for projects and if they make it they are often released when they get big (a very relative term in this case!) FM


My sons teacher gave me a bunch of them which I slowly released they were around for some time but did not survive the winter .


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

rageoda said:


> Up in Lapeer, just off a little inland lake...


" Up in Lapeer"  I think there are 2 hunt clubs in Lapeer County. Quail probably released from both locations. 1 pheasant farm at the north edge of county. I don't know if a pheasant farm also have quail for hunting.

L & O


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Quail


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Liver and Onions said:


> " Up in Lapeer"  I think there are 2 hunt clubs in Lapeer County. Quail probably released from both locations. 1 pheasant farm at the north edge of county. I don't know if a pheasant farm also have quail for hunting.
> 
> L & O


Dad has one just 1 mile south of his house. Sutton rd. just west of Lk. Pleasant


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

"Name this bird!"

Ummm, I'd call him Dan.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Dad has one just 1 mile south of his house. Sutton rd. just west of Lk. Pleasant


Hunters Creek. People who live close by see a few birds that don't get shot.

L & O


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Gamechanger said:


> "Name this bird!"
> 
> Ummm, I'd call him Dan.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:........(James Danforth "Dan")......!

How about just 'Bob'?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I was thinking more along the lines of Dan Quayle (Quail).


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

There are wild quail aroud.. I've seen several broods or flocks over the years in saginaw county. Used to be a season for them, not sure anymore.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Gamechanger said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Dan Quayle (Quail).


Hence my wink......James Danforth "Dan" Quayle.
And my sarcasm.....bobwhite quail.


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks fellas! Dan is a pretty friendly fello, hoping he lasts the winter but there are a lot of cats on the prowl in the neighborhood....


----------

